# Stargrass problems...



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Well as you can see my stargrass has recently taken a turn for the worst. It was growing very well for the last few weeks (new tank setup), then over the course of a few days it began showing these symptoms. Leaves older than a node are turning white and then becoming clear. The growing tip appears to be unaffected. I recently came upon a slight GW situation due to some sloppy dosing.

I don't believe it is lacking any nutrients. I have a gH of 10, kH of 9 and a pH of 6.6. I have been dosing the following 3x a week.

75G @ 3WPG
1/2 tsp KNO3
1/8 tsp PO4
5ml Plantex
2ml of Fe
50% WC once a week

Everything else is growing well including ammania which gets not nearly as much light as the stargrass. Anyone else ever seen this before?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The plant in the top pic looks pretty decent...by chance is the plant in the bottom pic getting shaded by other plants? I have found that this is usually the way my Stargrass looks when it starts to get shaded, even if it is shading itself. The leaves either turn black or look pretty bad. If the second pic is lower down on the stem, I'd say it is a lack of light.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

There is no way it can be a lack of light. The picture looks darker only because of the camera settings. The plant is directly under a 55W CF bulb. The stem in the second pic is only a single node down from the growth tip. It is completely unobstructed from direct overhead light.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

overfloater, what do you nitrates look like? i know that once i got my nitrates to 20 ppm, the plant took off and hasn't slow down. also, just read on the plantfinder that the symptoms you described may be b/c of lower nitrate levels.


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

with good amounts of FE , 20-30PPm no3 , co2 and very intense light its a very easy plant to grow. i think its only a problem is lack of light and/or iron. 
if i remember this plant is copper sensitive so if u dosed ypur tank with copper sulphate or other copper - that should b your problem


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Mine looked the same, I increased Traces from 8ml 3X a week to 15 ml 
3X a week and they perked right up.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

As far as nitrates are concerned, I don't have a kit anymore and IMO I find them generally useless. According to the Fertilator, I'm adding about 8ppm at each dose 3x a week. While it is possible the tank is using this much, it is doubtful.

I highly doubt it is Fe as I am dosing a VERY potent solution that I made. Also my traces are Plantex @ 5ml 3x a week. It is possible I guess to be running out of micros or Fe, but unlikely.

I have not dosed any Copper.

Alex Perez, are you sure it was traces? If you are then I may start there, otherwise I am going to start with increasing my NO3 dosing level. 

Thanks for the constructive help you guys have offered.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i hate to bring back old posts, but i have a question about my stargrass. why did it melt? stuff was spreading like gang busters, then it melted. now, the only thing that changed was the type of iron being used. i went from leaf zone to seachem iron. i know that leaf zone has k in it , but seachem does not. any ideas? can a change in iron create an adverse affect in the plants?

clay


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Clay,

I have increased my traces and the starrass seems to be doing much better. However this is a relatively new increase so I can't determine yet, if trace deficiencies are the problem.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

interesting. i dose with the ei method, so i am putting in the same ferts as normal. is it possible that iron can go "bad?"

clay


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The only K you're dosing is in the KNO3. I've found this to be insufficient (was still getting pinholes and some leaves similar to what your pic shows) in my tank and have started also dosing K2SO4 3x a week.

As soon as I started dosing extra K the pearling went up and the symptoms are getting better (2 weeks now).


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

that could answer my question. in the leaf zone, it has k too, but the flourish (although a good product) does not. so i would have to dose more k if i use the product. thanks. did also notice the pearling had slowed down.

clay


----------

